# North Korea....



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just been watching a program about North Korea..... Talk about brainwashed! Bl**dy h*ll.....


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Just been watching a program about North Korea..... Talk about brainwashed! Bl**dy h*ll.....


I've seen a few North Korean propaganda films. Pure comedy gold! My favorite yammered on and on about how Kim Jong-il is a great fashion designer. There he was, inspecting dozens of girls, all wearing these horrible outfits; all the while the narrator is praising the fashion acumen of the great leader. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tell me about it.....great leader this....great leader that...I praise you...bla blah....yadda yadda...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 21, 2008)

This is a picture of Asia at night, just look at the difference








Scary stuff! The whole country seems to live in the stone age


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2008)

I think thats the time when South Africa has its power on. Then they flip-flop!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll be damn! Wasn't it about the same in Romania during what's his name?


----------



## Jerry W. Loper (Jan 22, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> This is a picture of Asia at night, just look at the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one little pitiful dot of light in North Korea (near the west coast) is the capital, Pyongyang.


----------



## DBII (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry about the dot. I keep telling the kids to turn the light out when they leave the room...

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kim Jong Il The Great Athlete:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDBCGNGAypY_

Kim Jong Il The Great Architect


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzBfRKqz3a0_

Kim Jong Il Master Of The Arts

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu4x56UTSTc_

there are a dozen Kim films...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2008)

I am seriously waiting for the people to realize they are living in the a 3rd World Country and overthrow there damn government.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)

True Adler....the program that I was watching was real scary...time for them to wake up from that mass hypnosis....


----------



## DBII (Jan 22, 2008)

We can always hope. My father never thought that he would see Germany reunited. 

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know....I never thought that I'd see the day when there were no Warsaw Pact and as you say a reunited Germany...good stuff though.

You can always hope...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2008)

When you think of a sh*t hole, do your thoughts automatically bring you to North Korea?

Mine do; it's a shame.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, To, mine go to the Middle East.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2008)

You got a point there Chris. The ME is a prime contender for sh*t hole of the universe.  

TO


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you ever _been_ there?

Beirut is actually quite nice - true there are a lot of damaged buildings, but it's no worse than any place that has redevelopment going on. Great restaurants, cinemas, shops, nice views over the sea, warm climate - It used to equal Paris as a tourist destination, but being in and out of the war zone all the time has made it 'iffy' There's a lot of reconstruction now, so I'm guessing that with a bit of luck it will be a tourist place again...

Iraq on the other hand, I have not been to, and somehow think it'll take 100 years to improve to non-shithole status...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

Clave said:


> Have you ever _been_ there?
> 
> Beirut is actually quite nice - true there are a lot of damaged buildings, but it's no worse than any place that has redevelopment going on. Great restaurants, cinemas, shops, nice views over the sea, warm climate - It used to equal Paris as a tourist destination, but being in and out of the war zone all the time has made it 'iffy' There's a lot of reconstruction now, so I'm guessing that with a bit of luck it will be a tourist place again...
> 
> Iraq on the other hand, I have not been to, and somehow think it'll take 100 years to improve to non-shithole status...




I have been to many places in the Middle East and yes it is a **** hole for the most part.

True there are some nicer places such as Dubai or Bahrain but overall for the most part the whole place is a litter box.


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

Good enough - I'm always in favour of personal experience when it comes to condemning a country or region, I mean everyone has an _opinion_, but that's mostly based on hearsay, rather than having been there...

Course it works all ways - I have no difficulty with describing the US as a 'bleak, soulless wasteland' based on spending 2 days at a factory in Pennsylvania... BUT I got the the chance to go to NY and the Metropolitan Museum, which is just gob-smackingly good and completely redeemed the place in my eyes...

Hmm, rambling a bit, but what it comes down to is this: By all means say that somewhere 'sucks' but back it up with something eh?


----------



## DBII (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not have any sources and cannot look up anything at this time because I am at work but how about the fact the the population is staving and the leadership is living the high life. The situation is about is bad as it gets in an under developed nation. The photo posted says it all.

DBII


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, I'm not getting at anyone, and it's pretty much a given that NK is a bad place, I was just making a point about generalisations I guess...


----------



## DBII (Jan 24, 2008)

Admit it, you where just bored and was trying to have some fun?

DBII


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, alright then!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 25, 2008)

However, can anyone take North Korea seriously after watching Team America?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

Durka Durka Durka!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Undercover In North Korea
Welcome to North Korea


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll be damn! Wasn't it about the same in Romania during what's his name?



His name was Ceausescu and its true...after a certain hour I believe it was 9 p.m. the power went off after one hour of crappy television...but there were some good parts for that time...crime wasn't as high and there was no unemployment...anyway thank God I was only 2 years old when the revolution started so I don't have any memories about what we call "the golden age"...


----------

